# Mitarbeit an Dirtpark-Projekt in Bad Nauheim



## oldrizzo (23. November 2007)

Grüsst Euch,

diese Umfrage betrifft in erster Linie alle, die im näheren Umkreis von Bad Nauheim wohnen. Es gilt zu ermitteln, wer von Euch Interesse an einem kleinen Dirtpark hätte und wer zu den Bau - und Erhaltungsmassnahmen beitragen könnte. 

Überlegt es Euch bitte genau, ob Ihr neben Schule, Ausbildung und / oder Beruf die Zeit findet, Euch um dieses Projekt zu kümmern.

Edit: 
Bitte schickt mir eine PM oder Mail, wenn Ihr Euch beteiligen möchtet und schreibt mir kurz etwas über Euch, wie alt Ihr seit und wie Ihr Euch einbringen könntet.


----------



## WODAN (23. November 2007)

oldrizzo schrieb:


> Grüsst Euch,
> 
> diese Umfrage betrifft in erster Linie alle, die im näheren Umkreis von Bad Nauheim wohnen. Es gilt zu ermitteln, wer von Euch Interesse an einem kleinen Dirtpark hätte und wer zu den Bau - und Erhaltungsmassnahmen beitragen könnte.
> 
> ...



Sehr geniale Idee! Ich bin auf jeden Fall dabei!

Nochmals die Bitte an die "Spaß-Abstimmer":
Hier soll sich etwas in Sachen Jugendarbeit und Freizeitgestaltung tun, daher vor dem Abstimmen nachdenken und wirklich nur bei Interesse an der Sache abstimmen. 

Danke!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hopi (23. November 2007)

ich bringe mich mit einem Tipp ein  BAUT KEINE TABLE sonst habt Ihr dort lauter Kinder, CCler und was es sonst noch auf Rädern gibt. 

Und glaubt mir wenn euch die Kannten alle 2 Tage rundgefahren sind, oder euch so ein Spacken auf der Landung entgegen kommt wenn Ihr gerade in der Luft seid. Werdet Ihr wissen warum ich das geschrieben habe.


----------



## oldrizzo (23. November 2007)

gude hopi,

das kriegen wir schon in den griff bzw. eingezäunt!


----------



## Hopi (23. November 2007)

na dann   aber wenn kein Zaun  Doubles machen eh mehr Spaß


----------



## Jozim (23. November 2007)

ich bin in jedem fall dabei, die zeit dafür nehme ich mir.
werde beim bauen, beaufsichtigen, pflegen, fahren etc. helfen, versteht sich doch von selbst :>

desweiteren kann man die sache evtl. - nach genauerer absprache - mit dem mountainbike-workshop der stadt friedberg kombinieren.

schöne grüße,
joz aka TR


----------



## oldrizzo (24. November 2007)

na, da tut sich ja schon was.... fein!


----------



## Hopi (24. November 2007)

Ihr seid leider so weit weg und ich habe hier auf unserer Bahn eh schon genug Arbeit  
Aber wenn Ihr soweit seit kommen wir gerne zum festfahren


----------



## oldrizzo (24. November 2007)

Hopi schrieb:


> Ihr seid leider so weit weg und ich habe hier auf unserer Bahn eh schon genug Arbeit
> Aber wenn Ihr soweit seit kommen wir gerne zum festfahren



deal!


----------



## Hopi (24. November 2007)

abgemacht  

So und nun gehe ich mein neues Bike auf der DH einsauen


----------



## oldrizzo (24. November 2007)

grmpfl... habe gerade mit 40 l wasser meins sauber gekriegt von der letzten sause!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oldrizzo (24. November 2007)

grüsst euch,

eine bitte an die, die gegen einen dirtpark sind: seit doch mal tapfer und sagt, warum ihr dagegen seid. nicht falsch verstehen, jeder soll abstimmen wie er möchte, aber das warum interessiert uns natürlich auch.


----------



## Lucafabian (24. November 2007)

Hopi schrieb:


> Ihr seid leider so weit weg und ich habe hier auf unserer Bahn eh schon genug Arbeit
> Aber wenn Ihr soweit seit kommen wir gerne zum festfahren



zum festfahren würd ich auch kommen


----------



## oldrizzo (24. November 2007)

klar, der uwe wieder.... soll ich dir auch ein paar steine in den weg legen...? 



(du verstehst mich, oder)


----------



## Mork vom Ork (24. November 2007)

oldrizzo schrieb:


> grüsst euch,
> 
> eine bitte an die, die gegen einen dirtpark sind: seit doch mal tapfer und sagt, warum ihr dagegen seid. nicht falsch verstehen, jeder soll abstimmen wie er möchte, aber das warum interessiert uns natürlich auch.


Wird wohl bei dem BM. in BN schwierig umzusetzen sein.
Eher sperrt der zusätzlich alle bestehenden Trails als eine handbreit Land für so ein Projekt zur Verfügung zu stellen.


----------



## Lucafabian (24. November 2007)

oldrizzo schrieb:


> klar, der uwe wieder.... soll ich dir auch ein paar steine in den weg legen...?
> 
> 
> 
> (du verstehst mich, oder)



Springen kann ich doch nicht, dann auch noch Steine im Weg, besser nicht


----------



## oldrizzo (24. November 2007)

hey mr. bikenology,

abwarten! erstens kommt es anders und zweitens als man denkt. der bm kann nicht alles abwiegeln was ihm nicht passt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oldrizzo (24. November 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Springen kann ich doch nicht, dann auch noch Steine im Weg, besser nicht



dafür kannst du das hr versetzen. 

das mit dem springen kommt schon noch und mit den steinen hast du ja ausreichend erfahrung.


----------



## Lucafabian (24. November 2007)

Soweit ich mich erinnern kann hat das bei Deinem letzten Besuch im Meer doch auch geklappt


----------



## oldrizzo (24. November 2007)

ja, ein paar mal ein bisschen und einmal richtig. da ist aber noch pontential! so, back to topic! votet leute, votet!


----------



## Hopi (24. November 2007)

weißt doch wie es immer so ist DEUTSCHLAND DAS LAND DER BEDENKENTRÄGER


----------



## Kuwahades (25. November 2007)

Gud`n,
ich kann schaufeln und habe einen Bus mit AHK, helfe überall, wo ich nur kann, aber ich bin unfähig mich in diesen Foren zurecht zufinden, bei wem kann ich mich denn ( und wie ? ) mal melden, zwecks Arbeitseinsatz?
bin aus Wölfersheim und habe noch 2, oder 3 Leute, die mitmachen würden.

Gruß Karsten


----------



## fUEL (26. November 2007)

Ich finde gut, daß Ihr so was machen wollt und wenn ich Zeit hätte würd ich Euch auch unterstützen.
die Motivation, die Jugend fördern zu wollen  ist prima 
Gruß Frank


----------



## biker61200 (26. November 2007)

Hi,
ich fände zwar eine schöne DH-Strecke auf dem Winterstein toller, aber ein Dirtpark ist natürlich auch nicht verkehrt.
Helfe selbstverständlich auch mit, wenn´s soweit ist...


----------



## oldrizzo (29. November 2007)

Grüsse an Euch,

super, dass sich hier was tut. Die Teilnahme ist zwar weniger stark, als ich dachte, aber auch so sprechen die Zahlen doch eine deutlich Sprache. Wichtig ist, dass sich die Leute, die mitarbeiten könnten, auch mal bei mir melden. 

 Bis denn!


----------



## Hopi (29. November 2007)

habt Ihr schon ein Gelände? Im Herbst wäre es natürlich etwas besser gewesen dann haben die Dirts Zeit sich über den Winter zu setzen. Also wenn Ihr anfangt, geb hier mal laut, dann komme ich auch mal zum schaufeln vorbei  

Übrings die billigen Hornb.... Schaufeln für 5-6 Euro kann man kaufen! wir nutzen die auf unserer Bahn, jetzt  schon seit über 6 Monaten und noch ist keine im A......


----------



## oldrizzo (2. Dezember 2007)

...ab nach oben mit dir!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hopi (2. Dezember 2007)

was ist nun   wann kann ich die Schaufel packen


----------



## Wetterauer5021 (2. Dezember 2007)

oldrizzo schrieb:


> Grüsst Euch,
> 
> diese Umfrage betrifft in erster Linie alle, die im näheren Umkreis von Bad Nauheim wohnen. Es gilt zu ermitteln, wer von Euch Interesse an einem kleinen Dirtpark hätte und wer zu den Bau - und Erhaltungsmassnahmen beitragen könnte.
> 
> ...



HEY Jungs und Mädels ich kann zwar aus Finanziellen Gründen mich nicht beteiligen aber ich kann ja mal Werbung machen auf meiner Homepage wenn ihr wollt


----------



## oldrizzo (2. Dezember 2007)

Wetterauer5021 schrieb:


> HEY Jungs und Mädels ich kann zwar aus Finanziellen Gründen mich nicht beteiligen aber ich kann ja mal Werbung machen auf meiner Homepage wenn ihr wollt



hey,

von finanzieller beteiligung war und ist nicht die rede. es würde schon reichen, wenn du dich an der abstimmung beteiligen könntest.


----------



## Wetterauer5021 (2. Dezember 2007)

oldrizzo schrieb:


> hey,
> 
> von finanzieller beteiligung war und ist nicht die rede. es würde schon reichen, wenn du dich an der abstimmung beteiligen könntest.



Schon erledigt  

Ach so ich dacht ihr möchtet auch nen Paar Spendenaktionen machen   ( wegen Baumaterialien und so )


----------



## oldrizzo (3. Dezember 2007)

nein, nein.... keine spendenaktionen! manpower rules!


----------



## fUEL (3. Dezember 2007)

oldrizzo schrieb:


> nein, nein.... keine spendenaktionen! manpower rules!


Hi Bernd, mein Schwager hat ein bobcat  und ich ne stihl wenn das irgendwie einzurichten ist......... sag mal Bescheid was ihr gedacht habt, wann und ob 

Gruß Frank


----------



## Wetterauer5021 (4. Dezember 2007)

oldrizzo schrieb:


> nein, nein.... keine spendenaktionen! manpower rules!




Okaysn   Cool Dann sach b´scheid wenn sich was ergiebt


----------



## oldrizzo (11. Dezember 2007)

...schubs!


----------



## rubbel (11. Dezember 2007)

gude,
gibts schon ne genaue vorstellung wo das ganze stattfinden soll?
is das denn schon "abgesegnet" von der stadt?

@wetterauer5021: ich rette menschenleben auch freiwillig  

grüße robert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oldrizzo (11. Dezember 2007)

hey rubbel,

die beiden fragen beantworte ich mit einem eindeutigen nein!

es geht hier erstmal darum zu ermitteln, ob überhaupt bedarf herrscht. die umfrage in diesem forum ist nur teil der bedarfsermittlung... wir wollen sehen, ob grundsätzliches interesse besteht und werden im weiteren schritt ein projektpapier aufsetzen, unterschriften sammeln etc.


----------



## rubbel (11. Dezember 2007)

oki..


----------



## Wetterauer5021 (13. Dezember 2007)

rubbel schrieb:


> gude,
> gibts schon ne genaue vorstellung wo das ganze stattfinden soll?
> is das denn schon "abgesegnet" von der stadt?
> 
> ...



Hi was gehtn alles fit   was machst du wenn ich fragen darf


----------



## rubbel (13. Dezember 2007)

ich glaub das gehört nich hier in den thread..   
hab aber grad erst meinen grundlehrgang gemacht, ergo schlauchtruppmann 
grüße robert


----------



## --hobo-- (13. Dezember 2007)

Was genau versteht ihr denn unter einem Dreckpart? Einfach nur Dreck aufgeschüttet oder auch spezielle Rampen oder dergleichen?


----------



## Hopi (13. Dezember 2007)

hobo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oldrizzo (14. Dezember 2007)

--hobo-- schrieb:


> Was genau versteht ihr denn unter einem Dreckpart? Einfach nur Dreck aufgeschüttet oder auch spezielle Rampen oder dergleichen?



unter einem dreckpart kann ich mir gar nichts vorstellen... wenn du dreckpark meinst, dann kann ich deine frage beantworten: ja, es wird jede menge dreck verbaut werden, aber auch einen pumptrack (pumpweg) wird es geben und evtl. das ein oder andere holzelement. drops und shores eher nicht, aber wer weiss, wer weiss.....


----------



## Erisch2211 (15. Dezember 2007)

Ey Leute sau geile Idee en Dirtpark in Bad Nauheim wäöre das beste was mir passieren könnte !!!!
Den als Dorheimer kommt mir das sehr gelegen ...
Wäre auch gerne bereit beim bau mit zu helfen  
Wäre spitze wennd as klappen würde =)


----------



## Frontschwein (15. Dezember 2007)

Bin zwar Neuling was das dirten angeht, würde mich aber dennoch beteiligen. Fände es suuuuper wenn es in der Gegend was zum biken gäbe. Nicht nur damit ich selber was zum fahren habe (*gg*   wobei das natürlich auch nicht schlecht ist)... sondern damit die Nachbarskinder nicht ständig Ärger mit dem Förster haben, wenn Sie wieder wilde konsturktionen bauen. 

Pfui Spinne sag ich da nur ... Im Wald bauen ... tztzttzttzt 

Muß allerdings gestehen, dass ich mich durch Job und Studium nur nur am WE beteiligen kann (sofern keine Klausuren anstehen)


----------



## oldrizzo (15. Dezember 2007)




----------



## WODAN (15. Dezember 2007)

kein kino?


----------



## oldrizzo (16. Dezember 2007)

neeee - nix kino!


----------



## --hobo-- (17. Dezember 2007)

Hopi schrieb:


> hobo
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 135917



Sorry, dass du kein Englisch kannst. Also, Tipp: Besser nicht soviel im Dreck spielen ähh Dört, sondern mal wat lernen!

Spaß verstehste auch keinen, also Käs gegessen.


----------



## Hopi (18. Dezember 2007)

ach Hobo   reicht >Dir< nicht folkis club? oder sammelst Du solche Auszeichnungen. Aber wenn es mal den Wettbewerb Deutschland sucht den Superspacken gibt, wirst Du bestimmt den Titel holen! Also meine Stimme hast Du.


----------



## WODAN (18. Dezember 2007)

Bitte nicht den Thread mit Euren persönlichen Problemen vollspamen!
Danke.


----------



## Hopi (18. Dezember 2007)

Sorry Wodan, dass musste raus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wetterauer5021 (23. Dezember 2007)

hey Jungs und Mädelz hat sich schon was ergeben ???

Frohe Weihnachten und ein Guten Rutsch ins Neue Jahr.  
...ihr WETTERAUER Biker


----------



## oliverjanb (1. Januar 2008)

Hi,
ich bin zwar neu in diesem Forum, kann allerdings gleich sagen,
das ich es SUPPER finden würde wenn wir in dieser Umgebung einen Dirtpark hätten.
Ich würde gerne mithelfen allerdings schreibe ich dieses Jahr meine Abschlussarbeiten.
Trotzdem würde ich mich, wenn ich Zeit finde, gerne am Bau beteiligen auch wenn ich nicht regelmäßig helfen könnte.

SPITZEN IDEE!!! steht vll schon ein Datum oder irgendwelche Pläne???


----------



## oliverjanb (1. Januar 2008)

aso was ic hnoc hdazusagen wollte,
wie wäre es denn mit dem Park in der nähe vom Winterstein.
Da gehts nur bergab und es gibt übelst geile Wege z.b. den alten Panzerplatz oder so.
habt ihr vll. schon eine Vorstellung, wann das UNGEFÄHR beginnen würde?

P.S. wünsche allen ein FROHES NEUES


----------



## oldrizzo (2. Januar 2008)

die idee lag schon auf dem tisch, nur ist das gelände der gemeinde ober-mörlen, bzw. noch unter verwaltung der us-streitkräfte.


----------



## oliverjanb (2. Januar 2008)

stimmt,
hab ich auch net dran gedacht.
Aber da vom Winterstein bergab müsste es doch eigetnlich funken oder??
ISt da vll. schon was bekannt ob es dort ginge oder nicht?


----------



## oldrizzo (2. Januar 2008)

aktuell wird es am winterstein keine strecke geben. wie das zukünftig sein wird.....?! we'll see!


----------



## Erisch2211 (3. Januar 2008)

Also öber mörlen wäre echt net übel und vor allem gut mit den öffentlichen verehrsmittlen zu erreichen


----------



## WODAN (3. Januar 2008)

Erisch2211 schrieb:


> Also öber mörlen wäre echt net übel und vor allem gut mit den öffentlichen verehrsmittlen zu erreichen



Falls es einen Dirt Park gibt, soll er in erster Linie für "Einheimische" sein


----------



## oliverjanb (3. Januar 2008)

da gebe ich dir Recht!!!   ^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oldrizzo (4. Januar 2008)

Erisch2211 schrieb:


> Also öber mörlen wäre echt net übel und vor allem gut mit den öffentlichen verehrsmittlen zu erreichen



zunächst mal muss irgendjemand dafür etwas tun. also entweder die kids und jugendlichen aus o mö oder die gemeinde. meistens kommt eine gemeinde aber nicht von selber auf die idee....

für die meisten ist bad nauheim oder friedberg besser zu erreichen als o mö, daher macht das da auch sinn.

aber egal wo so eine strecke entsteht, es darf sich jeder eingeladen fühlen dort zu fahren.


----------



## Erisch2211 (20. Januar 2008)

ich bin Dorheimer un somit quasi aus der umgebung ... 
aber iwie muss man aj acuh nach o mö komme oda? ^^
mfg erisch2211


----------



## rubbel (20. Januar 2008)

> für die meisten ist bad nauheim oder friedberg besser zu erreichen als o mö, daher macht das da auch sinn.



"memm net rum!" 
selbst auf 24" kommt man prima von fb nach dorheim 

greetz rob


----------



## roadspeedy (22. Januar 2008)

Hey zusammen...

also wenn sich da in näherer Zukunft was tut, bin ich auch dabei! Hätte nich jeden Tag Zeit, aber bei den ersten Arbeiten könnte ich auch das mal ne Woche einrichten!! Sagt Bescheid, wenn der Startschuss fällt!  

Grüüüße


----------



## bikerbitch (16. Februar 2008)

klar rizzo binsch auh dabei .. 

..wenn hilfe gebraucht wird melde dich der jojo ist dabei..!
sagt aber auch echt mal bescheid


----------



## Wetterauer5021 (26. Februar 2008)

Die Abstimmungen bis Jetzt sind recht mager oder ????
was mein Ihr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oldrizzo (26. Februar 2008)

nö... das passt schon. das sind immerhin 40 pro-stimmen, mehr habe ich ehrlich gesagt auch nicht erwartet. zudem ist im forum nicht wirklich jeder biker angemeldet. die dunkelziffer dürfte also sehr viel höher liegen...


----------



## Wetterauer5021 (11. Juli 2008)

hat sich eigentlich in Sachen Dirtpark schon etwas getan bzw.gehört, gelesen, etc  mein Interresse besteht weiterhin noch


----------



## Dirt.Marco (18. Juli 2008)

ey jungs sagt bescheit wenn sich irgendwas in badnauheim tuht... unsere truppe aus offenbach ist am start....


----------



## Wetterauer5021 (20. Juli 2008)

find ich klasse


----------



## +sixfeetunder+ (5. August 2008)

ich bin übrigens auch dabei...
falls das noch irgendwie unklar war ;-)

öh, wie siehts damit eig. wieder aus, rizzo: du meintest ja mal die stadt bn hätte sich bei dir mal wieder gemeldet, oder hat jetzt die dh-strecke vorrang?

greez,
Greg


----------



## ~Clueso~ (5. August 2008)

hi leute..hab seit nem monat ungefähr n bike..und bin bisher nur auf m winterstein rumgefahren..hab mir sogar ne kl karte ausm inet von dem feuerwehrmann hier aus m forum gezogen und GROB mit trails vershen...vll hilfts euch ja was...ich wiedrhole...is alles nur grob...dachte mir vll will das mal jemand sehen^^..


so jetz zu dem dirtpark...ich fänds auch total geil wenns sowas heir geben würde ..geh auf die ELS un bin jetz in der 13....

in winterberg gibts ja so n großen park..aber is auch o 2 stunden weg...also nicht sooo attraktiv^^  cih fänds echt coole wenn sowas zustande kommen würde...würde evntl auch schauen wann wo und wie ich mich vll einbringen könnte!!!


bis dahin!..machts gut....grüsse aus södel^^


----------



## ~Clueso~ (5. August 2008)

achja...fast vergessen... falls jemand noch mehr trails findet könnte er sie ja evntl ganz einfach^^ mit rot im paint einzeichnen und wieder reinstellen...wär echt dankbar.


----------



## oldrizzo (6. August 2008)

@ clueso: cool, gut gemacht. melde dich doch mal bei www.rockriders.de an und schreibe mir eine pn mit deinen daten. dann trage ich dich für den newsletter ein und du erfährst automatisch was geht. trails zeigt man am besten persönlich, also melde dich mal bei mir / uns.

@ sixfeetunder: du kennst doch den stand der dinge!? oder hat jemand anderer, der so aussieht wie du, an deiner stelle mit mir am tisch gesessen?


----------



## Wetterauer5021 (6. August 2008)

wie sieht es denn jetzt aus mit der Strecke


----------



## +sixfeetunder+ (6. August 2008)

hehe,
das war dann wohl mein geheimer zwillingsbruderg gerg ;-)
nee, aber wir haben immer nur über die dh-strecke geredet, und das mit dem dirtparkur nur mal kurz angeschnitten, daher wusst ichs net wies damit steht!
aber das können wir ja auch wann anders besprechen!
greez,
Greg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ~Clueso~ (6. August 2008)

hey,,,,

wegen dem dirtpark nochmal!!...wenn das was werden würde..wo wär der denn dann in BN?!...wie seihts denn aus auf m winterstein gibts doch dieses ex army gelände!! ..wenn man die terstrasse hofährt un dann die betonplattenstrasse durch die panzersperren durch bis ganz ans ende fährt..das wär doch sau geil....da is überall hohes gestrüpp und hi un da n paar wege..und halt genug platz^^ weis net ob die amis da noch sind..wenn ja das wärs natürlich quatsch aber so fänd ichs geil.!!


----------



## ~Clueso~ (6. August 2008)

bei dem großen X    ^^


----------



## +sixfeetunder+ (6. August 2008)

die amis sind so weit ich weiß weg,
aber es wäre doch noch viel geiler nen dirtpark und in bn selbst zu haben,
mir machts zwar net viel aus da hochzukurbeln, aber ich bezweifle dass das den ganzen ssp'lern so gefällt ;-)


----------



## ~Clueso~ (6. August 2008)

ohh^^ war das gelände schon angeplant?!?! hab da so ne seite vorher was gelesen...wenn ja hats sich erübrigt^^


----------



## ~Clueso~ (6. August 2008)

hallo!! da oben wär s doch sau geil!!...da haste vor allem net so viele deppen und idioten die da nur COOL rumhängen...das wär halt n bisschen abseits..ich fänds perfekt


----------



## +sixfeetunder+ (6. August 2008)

hehe,
aber es sind halt evtl. nicht allzuviele die da hochkurbeln wollen, oder ein auto haben um hochzufahren!
und wir brauchen beteiligung, und das schließt leider auch die ganzen kiddies ein!
ich mein, mir ist es egal, ich würds ja sogar begrüßen, ich weiß nur nicht ob das so realistisch ist!
wahrscheinlich wollen die das gelände eher wieder dem forst zurückgeben!


----------



## oldrizzo (6. August 2008)

wer es wirklich wissen soll, sollte jetzt ganz schnell das spekulieren sein lassen und einfach zum nächsten offenen treffen kommen. das ist am 03.09.....

oder, noch einfacher, mir eine pn schreiben, dann gibts auch infos. mom. gibt es keine pläne für eine strecke (egal welcher art) die man in der öffentlichkeit bequatschen könnte. 

aktuell gibt es nur wünsche und ideen!


----------

